# i want to buy A knitting machine



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

I want to buy a knitting machine but dont know where to buy one or what one to buy please help me


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a good site to begin your research;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/KnittingMachineInfo.php

Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

A few more websites that I often go to are listed below. 
These have lists of most knitting machine models with some descriptions
http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-chart.html 
http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html

I'm not too familiar with where to buy in Scotland but many of us look at local sales and eBay for purchasing used and second hand knitting machines.

The website that Kate posted has alot of good information, it will help you to decide on your purchase.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I also like daisyknits.com for the Brother machines comparison and compatable accessories charts.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

In UK -for information only :EBay-Reviews&Guides-Knitting Machines. Not for buying until you know much more.

Suppliers (proven reliable and helpful): Bedford Sewing & Knitting (www.BSK.co.uk); Metropolitan (www.metropolitanmachineknitting.co.uk); HKC (www.hkc-knitting.co.uk)---all of these can help with new or reconditioned machines.
Silver Viscount (www.silverknitting.co.uk) have taken over what was once Knitmaster, a name you may come across,and deal in a range of new Silver Reed machines, I don't know whether they deal with reconditioned.









































)


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

First think about what kind of knitting you want to do.
THen what kind of machine would do it.
Fairaisle? Designs and textures, do you want the machine to do the work or doyou want to hand manipulate your stitches.
Will you be makeing clothes or Afgans
SHould you get a punchcard with knit leader or radar in the machine
WOuld yu like one that has a computer in it or that can be hooked up to one. Think about the and do watch Youtube and see what different machines can do. Then go to the losts and read more about them so you make an intelegent decision.
Then come back here and ask questions.


----------



## jean2roy57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

I would say that you should buy a standard punchcard machine and the only new ones are available from Silver Reed and can also be bought from Metropllitan
Silver Reed Machines (formerly Knitmaster) are the only ones now being made and the parts are readily available.
Brother have discontinued making machines and I understand the parts and accessories are becoming more difficult to get.

You could also buy second hand from ebay or elsewhere on the internet, I have bought a kinitmaster 700 machine with ribber on the internet, had it serviced and it is working well.

My advice is to look up all the sites on the internet which give information about knitting machines to get more information.

Knitting machines are rather 'delicate' and need to be kept flat otherwise the needle bed may warp. If you buy from a reputable dealer then it will be packaged and delivered correctly 'hopefully'!

If you buy it second hand and privately you would be wise to go and collect it.

The Guild Of Machine Knitters lists suppliers on its web site and also the Machine Knitting Monthly Magazine.


----------



## jean2roy57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi

I would say that you should buy a standard punchcard machine and the only new ones are available from Silver Reed and can also be bought from Metropllitan
Silver Reed Machines (formerly Knitmaster) are the only ones now being made and the parts are readily available.
Brother have discontinued making machines and I understand the parts and accessories are becoming more difficult to get.

You could also buy second hand from ebay or elsewhere on the internet, I have bought a kinitmaster 700 machine with ribber on the internet, had it serviced and it is working well.

My advice is to look up all the sites on the internet which give information about knitting machines to get more information.

Knitting machines are rather 'delicate' and need to be kept flat otherwise the needle bed may warp. If you buy from a reputable dealer then it will be packaged and delivered correctly 'hopefully'!

If you buy it second hand and privately you would be wise to go and collect it.

I hope you get what you want, and please e-mail me if you need further advice

Regards

Jean (from Norfolk UK)


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello beck25
I have a knitting machine that I've been thinking of selling for sometime now. It's a Knitking 940 electroknit with 555 patterns the brother and knitking are the same, I have not used for a while. I was thinking asking $550.00.
I have the instrucion book as well as the pattern.
Also I have a Ribber machine to attach to the KM and a color changer and a few books that I would like to sell.
Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

knitismything said:


> Hello beck25
> I have a knitting machine that I've been thinking of selling for sometime now. It's a Knitking 940 electroknit with 555 patterns the brother and knitking are the same, I have not used for a while. I was thinking asking $550.00.
> I have the instrucion book as well as the pattern.
> Also I have a Ribber machine to attach to the KM and a color changer and a few books that I would like to sell.
> Please let me know if you are interested.


its a bit out of my price range and i live in the uk so that would cost even more to ship it over here

thanks Rebecca


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Taitexma knitting machines are actually duplicates of Brother knitting machines, and they are being manufactured in China. 
http://www.allbrands.com/categories/632/25609-taitexma-th260-brother-kh260-bulky-punchcard-knitt
http://www.allbrands.com/categories/632/25606-taitexma-th-860-punchcard-knitting-machine-and-lac

Therefore, Brother replacement parts are easy to obtain. You can find most from eBay sellers. Here's one seller for those that owns Brother KMs. He will ship worldwide:
http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that your best bet would be to go to Drummond Wools in Edinburgh. David and his staff are very well informed and helpful. This business has been supplying and repairing knitting machines for many years. 
I do have a Silver Reed SK280 which I am considering selling.
If you are interested in this, I would advice you to ask at Drummond wools what a fare price would be for this model of machine. It would need a new sponge bar, which you could purchase from them, and of course there would be shipping costs. I would thoroughly clean it, run it, photo it and make sure that it was packed well. I am only considering selling this machine because, being honest, I prefer Brother machines, and have electronic models. The Silver reed very rarely gets used.
But first look into the different machines that are available. You may prefer another make/type. If you type into your search box 'The Guild of Machine Knitters' you may have a club near you. If that is the case then I would go along to one of their meetings, you will be able to see a machine and talk to the members who can then advice you on different models.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-KH-260-Chunky-knitting-machine-complete-except-manual-and-cast-comb-/320988914252?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4abc6e224c i was thinking this one would be ok for me


beck25 said:


> I want to buy a knitting machine but dont know where to buy one or what one to buy please help me


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I can highly recommend Bedford sewing &knitting, they have been absolutely brilliant with advice, spares, repairs and wool


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Have you got any knitting machine classes running near you? We have had a one running in my little village for years and did not know about it for a long time so you may need to do a bit of digging. You would get all the help you needed from there. (buying, lessons, where to buy yarn etc) Yours, Ellen


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The KH260 is a great KM, I have one with a KR260 ribber and like it very much especially since I added the ribber.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Beck25

I didn't read you were in Scotland! when I replied to your post.
I wish you find a nice KM soon.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

beck25 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-KH-260-Chunky-knitting-machine-complete-except-manual-and-cast-comb-/320988914252?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4abc6e224c i was thinking this one would be ok for me


The Brother 260 is a great KM. I have 1 but still haven't used much because it's a bulky gauge KM (knitting machine). That means it has larger needles than the standard gauge KM to allow using thicker yarn. Most of the time, I work with lace stitch patterns and I like how the standard gauge with smaller needles handle this type of patterns.

As for this particular listing, there seemed to be a few items missing from the photos. Its manual which you can download one for free on the same website that Kate listed for you: http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php

I advise you to download a manual of any KMs you'd like to purchase. Look at the page where parts are listed and see if anything is missing from the set.

Other missing parts are the cast-on comb, and the stitch scale to use on a Knit Leader (a separate accessory unit). You can purchase these though.

You may want to contact the seller and see if those items are there but didn't make on the photos. Also, ask him/her how long have the retainer bar been replaced. If it hasn't been done, this is one item you'd need to replace before you can begin knitting.

Best wishes.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a punchcard machine I would be willing to sell.I am in Dundee


----------



## xenaknits (Aug 12, 2012)

be very careful if you buy a machine from outside of the UK, recently customs and excise have been clamping down, charging VAT and Import duties, plus I heard of someone having their machine confiscated as it was a copy of a current machine and was classed as counterfeit goods- a lot of money to lose.

personally I use knitmaster machines and love them , solid never go wrong just a dream machine


----------

